# Datei im Ordner speichern



## Gast2 (24. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Datei erzeugt und einen Verzeichnispfad auf der SD-Karte angelegt.
Aber leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, das File im Speicher abzulegen.

Hier das File:

```
private static final String FILENAME = "test_data.csv";
			FileOutputStream fos = openFileOutput(FILENAME, MODE_WORLD_READABLE);
			OutputStreamWriter osw = new OutputStreamWriter(fos);
			osw.write(s);
```

und den angelegten Pfad sehe ich auch auf meiner SD-Karte.

Erwartet habe ich so etwas wie osw.save(Pfadangabe);
Aber weder so etwa noch eine Alternative im Netz kann ich finden.

*Wie bekomme ich das OutputStreamWriter -Objekt in den Speicher?
Oder ist das Objekt nicht dasjenige, was mal als File abspeichert?*


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2012)

Datei speichern, meine bisherige Lösung...


```
/**
	 * File erzeugen
	 * @param contentOfFile
	 */
	private boolean createFile(String inhalt){
		Log.e(TAG, "*** Datei anlegen");
		path = path + "dateiName.txt";
		RandomAccessFile file;
		try {
			file = new RandomAccessFile(path, "rw" );
			Log.e(TAG, "*** file -Objekt erzeugt");
			try {
				file.writeChars("Text in der Datei");
				Log.e(TAG, "*** file -Objekt mit Text gefüllt");
				try {
					file.close();
					Log.e(TAG, "*** file -Objekt geschlossen");
					return true;
				} catch (IOException e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
					Log.e(TAG, "*** file.close schief gegangen");
				}
			} catch (IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
				Log.e(TAG, "*** file.writeChars schief gegangen");
			}
			
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
			Log.e(TAG, "*** file-Objekt erzeugen ist schief gegangen");
		}
		return false;
	}
```


----------



## schlingel (26. Okt 2012)

osw.flush();
osw.close();

anhängen?


----------

